

28 Startup Skills You Can't Live Without - acremades
http://blog.rockthepost.com/2012/10/28-startup-skills-you-cant-live-without/

======
demosquared
This is a great list. I would like to add one to the list, which, I think, is
specially crucial during the intial phase of a startup:

-> How to have a thick skin to handle negativity and persevere. It's very important to be able to filter out the noise and stay focused.

~~~
lopez21
I would have to agree with you on this one.

